# MY Turksih Roller :)



## palestine (Aug 29, 2012)

This is Mt Turkish roller !







































Thanks for all
EYAD/ Palestine


----------



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

wow!! great looking pigeons ^_^


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice looking pigeons.


----------



## palestine (Aug 29, 2012)

*This is For you *


----------

